# A Tea Party exit would help the GOP



## JimH52 (Oct 15, 2013)

Amazing that many in the GOP are being lead by a group of adult children in the House.  Just amazing!

Opinion: A tea party exit would be a blessing for GOP - CNN.com



> Pragmatists want to change the GOP so that it can win elections and govern effectively. Tea party Republicans prefer to express their principles regardless of consequences, which is why the Pew survey in September found that 71% of them favored a government shutdown even though nearly 40% of them expected that shutdown to have a "major" impact on the economy.
> 
> Third-party threats frighten Republican leaders. They remember that Ross Perot's independent challenge badly hurt George H.W. Bush's re-election campaign in 1992





> It's worth repeating over and over again. Add Todd Akin in Missouri and Richard Mourdock in Indiana, Sharron Angle in Nevada and Ken Buck in Colorado, Christine O'Donnell in Delaware and Joe Miller in Alaska -- and you have half a dozen Senate races lost to the GOP by extremist nominations.



What is the end game?  Will the GOP finally come out of this and shun the TP or will the TP finally take the GOP down for the count?  If I were a devout Republican, I would be concerned that a small group of extreme RWers are trying to take my party over.

I think there are many in the "real" GOP that think that very thing, but are afraid to speak a word about these children for fear of reprisal.  All the while, the Democrats sit back and enjoy the show.  They have greatly benefited over the loonie toons of the Baggers.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 15, 2013)

An abeyance of your ignorance would help you at the ballot box, Jim. Besides, how do you know what's good for the GOP? You have no clue about what's good for our country, much less the GOP.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> An abeyance of your ignorance would help you at the ballot box, Jim. Besides, how do you know what's good for the GOP? You have no clue about what's good for our country, much less the GOP.




Templar, just to be clear then, up or down -- is it your opinion that this standoff (and similar actions over the next several months) will be a net positive for the GOP in the 2014 and 2016 elections?

.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> An abeyance of your ignorance would help you at the ballot box, Jim. Besides, how do you know what's good for the GOP? You have no clue about what's good for our country, much less the GOP.



I really don't understand why you don't agree with this. It just bewilders me that you and other cons continue to defend the tea party and congressional republicans. I mean you can still buy into republican politics and still admit that these particular individuals are harming our country. There is just no getting around that fact. 

Ted Cruz is a terrorist and Boehner does not have a spine.

I'll admit democrats have further complicated this issue when they were demanding spending concessions from repubs, but as far as I can tell that is no longer an issue since McConnel and Reid have come to an agreement.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 15, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > An abeyance of your ignorance would help you at the ballot box, Jim. Besides, how do you know what's good for the GOP? You have no clue about what's good for our country, much less the GOP.
> ...


  [MENTION=34298]Mac1958[/MENTION]

No. I'm not blind. But nobody will escape this debacle unscathed. This will most likely hurt both parties in the mid terms and the presidential elections. I'm accusing Jim of speaking out of his posterior.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2013)

You bet your fucking ass it would. Moderates are only going 21% for republicans and 49% of the party(republicans) are against this shit.


They want from having the highest fucking poll numbers since 2011 to this. Fuck you cruz....You're going to hand Obama another huge 2008-2009 win.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 15, 2013)

Why do you libs care so much about Ted Cruz and the Tea Party?

So what if Republicans lose the next election?  You'll get what you want, a full majority (again).  Then you can proceed on destroying the country with more trillion dollar borrow and spend sprees without adult supervision, until the economic ruin comes.

I guess maybe the only delima you libs have is when the economy is finally destroyed, you won't have Republicans to blame.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2013)

Because 1# It is destroying our economy and 2# Our lead in science.

You're just proving that the republican party is BAD for America.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2013)

the hate goes on AGAINST the people in this country, and for what? POLITICS, a party and this government

good ole CNN carrying the DNC water for them

this is YOUR MEDIA and YOUR FELLOW COUNTRY MEN AND WOMEN FOLKS

you need to wake up

and this has already been posted, but you can't have enough hate against the tea party

Maybe CNN will carry an article saying how the liberals should leave this country they hate the people in it so much...what do you think?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 15, 2013)

We need a strong and sane voice of opposition in politics. Right now, the GOP is neither.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > An abeyance of your ignorance would help you at the ballot box, Jim. Besides, how do you know what's good for the GOP? You have no clue about what's good for our country, much less the GOP.
> ...



It doesn't matter.

This is a fight worth waging.  We have several issues.  The first is Obamacare. Obamacare is a travesty.  It is the Smoot-Hawley of the 21st century and will wreck our economy.  The second is the deficit.  It will wreck our economy if we don't do something to rein in the growth of entitlement spending.

The Democrats' solution is to kick the can down the road.  It is the easy out.  They are basically telling people we can go on borrowing money infintely with no consequences.  That is obviously false.

So the TP people are doing the country a service bringing attention to these two threats.  No one likes to hear bad news, which is why they are being vilified. But the smart people get it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> We need a strong and sane voice of opposition in politics. Right now, the GOP is neither.



Your idea of a "strong sane voice" would be Joe Biden.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 15, 2013)

They're not going anywhere.  Both pitiful parties are going to take a beating next election. If anyone needs to exit its the two parties that do not represent us.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> We need a strong and sane voice of opposition in politics. Right now, the GOP is neither.



but the Democrat party is the sane one in your eye's I suppose?

48% of the people voted AGAINST Obama in this last election, they shouldn't have A VOICE in anything according to you thugs and bullies right?

why don't you  just round them all up and throw into camps, will that make you people happy?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2013)

Republicans can't win a damn thing without the moderates. No one can...The latest poll shows that they have a 76% negative few of you.

Going to a extreme that only has low 20's support and that's over half of your party. That isn't wise at all. Just plain dumb...

If elections were this nov about 20 years ago I'd be calling for a 60 seat swing. Maybe more.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans can't win a damn thing without the moderates. No one can...The latest poll shows that they have a 76% negative few of you.
> 
> Going to a extreme that only has low 20's support and that's over half of your party. That isn't wise at all. Just plain dumb...
> 
> If elections were this nov about 20 years ago I'd be calling for a 60 seat swing. Maybe more.



That cannot win without moderates meme has been disproven.  Both McCain and Romney had high marks from moderates and we saw what happened.
Maybe we need someone committed to spending on science, education, and infrastructure?


----------



## cutter (Oct 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Because 1# It is destroying our economy and 2# Our lead in science.
> 
> You're just proving that the republican party is BAD for America.



The democratic POLICY of spending a TRILLION$$ a year more than we take in is destroying our country and you blame the TEA PARTY for standing on the principles they believe in? What a fool.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2013)

You're a fool for attacking the wrong thing. IT IS WELFARE and bailouts....

Not working Americans!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2013)

Sad thing is you're NOT going to go after food stamps, welfare or bail-outs(fed spending 85 billion per month). Oh'nooo's it is American jobs within science, tech and infrastructure that pays.

What makes me mad is the fact that we're NOT spending more then we did Under Clinton or Bush on these three. Will take decades to rebuild after the idiotic campaign of idiocy.


----------



## cutter (Oct 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> You're a fool for attacking the wrong thing. IT IS WELFARE and bailouts....
> 
> Not working Americans!!!



Right, Having a balanced budget wont help us at all. It's totally rational to spend a TRILLION$$ a year more than we make. There is no hope for this country while democrats are in charge and the fact they win elections says a lot about the intelligence of the nations voters.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 15, 2013)

> A Tea Party exit would help the GOP



Well, then I hope the Tea Party sticks around until at least 2016. Of course, they'll likely be the contributing factor in the GOP's loss and then the GOP will finally drive their own monster away.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2013)

cutter said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fool for attacking the wrong thing. IT IS WELFARE and bailouts....
> ...



all true, we are just about done
they went and re-elected Obama with his record of 7.8 % unemployment, trillion were added to our dept under him in one TERM, etc..that should tell us all we need to know


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2013)

All we need to know is that the far right hates America.


----------



## cutter (Oct 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



We now have a situation where on one side you have the TEA PARTY wanting sound money, a balanced budget and full employment IN THE PRIVATE SECTOR, running against a party that just votes themselves free stuff. 51% of the population pay no taxes and most of those are getting the free stuff and it's hard to convince them that we need to cut the free stuff or they need to pay more taxes. They will tell you it's the rich people that don't pay enough while the 51% that pay nothing are overtaxed. We are a nation of fools.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> All we need to know is that the far right hates America.



Actually it hates the people who want to destroy america as a Federal Republic, namely the progressive Statist Democratic party.


----------



## nitroz (Oct 15, 2013)

A Tea Party exit would be helpful for America.


----------



## birddog (Oct 15, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> All we need to know is that the far right hates America.



P-K-B and Dumbass Alert!


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 15, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans can't win a damn thing without the moderates. No one can...The latest poll shows that they have a 76% negative few of you.
> ...



The fact that McCain and Romney LOST doesn't mean that Bachmann or Cain would've done BETTER!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 15, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Amazing that many in the GOP are being lead by a group of adult children in the House.  Just amazing!
> 
> Opinion: A tea party exit would be a blessing for GOP - CNN.com
> 
> ...



*Indeed, but the entire economy has already been hurt by this bullshit.  Businesses big and small are spooked by this shake up and are going to continue to stagnate through the end of the year, which will adversely affect retail Christmas sales which will kill consumer confidence coming into 2014.  

The large corporations/manufacturers who have already fucked the average worker will use this as an excuse to put the screws to their current workers and demand more and say they can't give bonuses this year or promise raises because of the shaky state of the U.S. economy even though they are extremely liquid right now and sitting on billions upon billions of dollars.

Tea Baggers tried extortion, it didn't work and now we will ALL pay.  *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2013)

A Tea Party exit would help the GOP 

Of course, it would, but one of five Americans for the last sixty years have wanted a Joe McCarthy and Ted Cruz country.

We in the mainstream GOP will make sure that never happens.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 15, 2013)

A frontal lobotomy will increase your chances to fornicate.

Please wear a condom.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Because 1# It is destroying our economy and 2# Our lead in science.
> 
> You're just proving that the republican party is BAD for America.



Our educational system has already destroyed our lead in science.   If you want a country that promotes scientific achievement, move to China.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 15, 2013)

The tea party is not damaging the GOP,  the rinos are damaging the GOP.

Doing what is right for the country in the long term may be temporarily painful.  Having a boil excised is painful for a while, but in the long run its the right thing to do.

Polls be damned,  standing up for freedom and the constitution is the most important thing any of us can do,  and right now the tea party is the only group actively doing that.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans can't win a damn thing without the moderates. No one can...The latest poll shows that they have a 76% negative few of you.
> 
> Going to a extreme that only has low 20's support and that's over half of your party. That isn't wise at all. Just plain dumb...
> 
> If elections were this nov about 20 years ago I'd be calling for a 60 seat swing. Maybe more.



There are fewer and fewer moderates.   It isn't just the republicans.  The democrats are moving further to the left (losing moderates) and the republicans are moving further to the right (losing moderates).  The moderates are going to have to make up their minds as to what direction they want the nation to move in.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans can't win a damn thing without the moderates. No one can...The latest poll shows that they have a 76% negative few of you.
> ...



This is mostly a result of Gerrymandering in the House.   Too many safe districts are created and thus the only real competition is from someone more conservative or more liberal then the incumbent...so the end game is just to always be as conservative or liberal as possible.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

Congress is elected. Apparently, whether you authoritarians like it or not, the TP members of congress are there because they represent the views of individuals within the USofA construct.

Get used to it. The more the main stream retards (such as Fake) continue to talk out of both sides of their mouth and make promises they will not keep, the more of these people will ultimately get elected. You main stream, pragmatic, career politician lovers only have yourselves to blame for the polarization in the GOP, and in the two party paradigm as a whole.

Congrats on being "main stream"....and pragmatic. You've fucked it up royally.


----------



## birddog (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm a Conservative first and a Republican second, and consider myself a Conservative Republican.  The Tea Party is generally correct IMHO.  We CRs are not "far right" at all, except in the eyes of idiots!


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> the hate goes on AGAINST the people in this country, and for what? POLITICS, a party and this government
> 
> good ole CNN carrying the DNC water for them
> 
> ...



You are drinking the FOX Kool-Aid.  Enjoy!  The bitterness will make you a little sleepy.


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Because 1# It is destroying our economy and 2# Our lead in science.
> ...



It wasn't our educational system that destroyed our lead in science.  It was easy money doing other things.  Science is hard.  It takes a lot of time and effort to gain the skills necessary to enter the field.  It wasn't until recently that you could get a good job in banking, financial analysis, or even sales and marketing that would pay a lot more than anything science-related.  

I work with a few young people in engineering R&D (very similar to science) who are all products of the public education system and they are SHARP.  If they can do it, others can too.  Don't blame it on the educational system.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 15, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> We need a strong and sane voice of opposition in politics. Right now, the GOP is neither.



True. 

And the reckless and irresponsible TPM component of the GOP is the reason why.


----------



## bendog (Oct 15, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Not that anything has stopped you from being an azzhole before and calling out people individually, but you may have noticed the OP referenced a news article ... well actually you didn't but ....

nevertheless, I disagree with the premise.  Simply having 75 or so diehart TPM leave the party accomplishes nothing.  Perot possibly flipped the election from BushI to Slick, but the middle didn't really flip.  Slick wasn't the second coming of FDR let alone Huey Long.

Rather, suppose boehner forces a vote on the Reid/McConnell comproimise, and the TP primaries out 50 to 75 congressmen.  The dems need to pick up 18 seats.  And, that scenario is the only they can possibly do so.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You're kidding, right?  An educational system that values "self esteem" over actual memorization of facts and other kinds of learning is not responsible for the decline of science?  People couldn't get good paying jobs in finance?  Please name one millionaire prior to 1950 who got rich being an engineer.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 15, 2013)

Cut the fucking military and welfare.

Now that is a giant effin sink.


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So what's your personal experience with the educational system lately?  Are you getting your GED or something?  Got any kids attending?  I have and the focus is firmly on acheivement.  As to your last question, you're kidding right?


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



In case you haven't noticed.  The United States has taken, as a national movement, to make "education" as easy as possible.   If we aren't graduating scientists, we aren't graduating accountants either.   We are graduating students who cannot read, but get degrees in Advanced Wymyn's Studies and the Transsexual Influence.   They record lots of lectures.    The issue in education now being debated is whether it's necessary to teach students how to write.  Maybe it isn't.  

It isn't at all that there are a few young people who are sharp and got out of our abysmal educational system.  It's that there are few of them and fewer of them every year.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, ANOTHER TEA PARTY THREAD!  I thought that the Tea Party was dead, or was dying, or at the very least, inconsequential.  For something so dead, dying or inconsequential, in your opinion the Tea Party has wrought havoc and disaster!

I have news for you slick, the Tea Party is NOT REPUBLICAN.  We are surely conservative and we are surely a grass roots movement, but we have Democrats that we like and Republicans that we dislike.  John Sullivan-R from Oklahoma is no longer a representative because he did not match our views.  And although we literally BEGGED Dan Boren-D from Oklahoma to remain, he retired because the Democrats were going too far left.  

So, ladies and gentlemen of Gotham, in attempting to once again label the Tea Party as dead, dying or inconsequential, the evil left has shown their biased ignorance and by their very outrage over the Tea Party, has clearly shown that we are neither.  MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



Personal experience does not trump national studies.  Sorry.
The fact that you cannot answer my question tells me your statement was wrong.  Just admit it and move on.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



Of course you think the focus is firmly on achievement!   How could you imagine differently?   It's the criteria of what achievement means.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 15, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > An abeyance of your ignorance would help you at the ballot box, Jim. Besides, how do you know what's good for the GOP? You have no clue about what's good for our country, much less the GOP.
> ...




In the Bizzarro World of Conservatopia, a loss is a win.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

And growing too. The movement will continue to grow as long as "Main Stream" republicans continue to act like LOLberals and sell out the foundation and traditions of the country.


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Advanced Wymyn's Studies would be a college degree which is not necessarily a public education course of study.  Unless admission standards have sunk to levels I can't even imagine, the products of public education still had to pass the ACT or SAT and be able to write.  No doubt, some kids today are finding that their chosen fields are not paying off in any significant way.  That's just some bad counseling as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 15, 2013)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Wow, ANOTHER TEA PARTY THREAD!  I thought that the Tea Party was dead, or was dying, or at the very least, inconsequential.  For something so dead, dying or inconsequential, in your opinion the Tea Party has wrought havoc and disaster!
> 
> I have news for you slick, the Tea Party is NOT REPUBLICAN.  We are surely conservative and we are surely a grass roots movement, but we have Democrats that we like and Republicans that we dislike.  John Sullivan-R from Oklahoma is no longer a representative because he did not match our views.  And although we literally BEGGED Dan Boren-D from Oklahoma to remain, he retired because the Democrats were going too far left.
> 
> So, ladies and gentlemen of Gotham, in attempting to once again label the Tea Party as dead, dying or inconsequential, the evil left has shown their biased ignorance and by their very outrage over the Tea Party, has clearly shown that we are neither.  MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!



Next, they will start a couple of "hate Palin" threads.   What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Which question do you want me to answer?  And why don't you tell me what your personal experience is with the education system is lately?


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I can tell you it's not based on coddling or self esteem.  My son is doing math beyond what I was doing at his age.  Science, art and writing are on a par.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 15, 2013)

Redfish said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, ANOTHER TEA PARTY THREAD!  I thought that the Tea Party was dead, or was dying, or at the very least, inconsequential.  For something so dead, dying or inconsequential, in your opinion the Tea Party has wrought havoc and disaster!
> ...



I always laugh at those.

Palin has ZERO power over them. She can not tax them, regulate their drug use, interfere with their abortions (which I encourage mind you) or prevent their butt piracy unions.

Yet she is satan's (though they don't believe in that either) mistress and a completely vapid imbecile who has been so totally marginalized that no one likes her.

However she's still so important to them that they have to maintain their seething hatred. 

It must take massive doses of LSD to fry your brains enough to shut down all logic and be a bed wetting liberal.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 15, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> I always laugh at those.
> 
> Palin has ZERO power over them. She can not tax them, regulate their drug use, interfere with their abortions (which I encourage mind you) or prevent their butt piracy unions.
> 
> ...



Palin is like a comedy figure for the left.   Scared of her?   Lol, we love her,  she makes for great SNL shows and makes the tea party look even stupider then it is,  which is quite an amazing feat so I have to give her credit there!

It's kinda like Michele Bachmann...not many people on the left really want to see either one of them go because they're wonderful campaigning icons to unite the public against.   Those two make the democrat party a lot of money!!


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > OldUSAFSniper said:
> ...



Yet with the help of a whole bunch of useful fucking idiots, she could be elected to an office where she could do damage to the country the likes of which the Tea Party can only dream about.


----------



## birddog (Oct 15, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Cut the fucking military and welfare.
> 
> Now that is a giant effin sink.



As a Conservative, I mostly agree.  I would rather at the very least see spending per capita frozen across the board.  I would prefer it frozen back to 2008 levels, but that won't happen.

The military needs to be kept strong in manpower and responsive dominance abilities, but many of the posts overseas need to be vacated, and we need to get out of the stupid little wars.

Welfare is equally difficult as it is the voting strength of the dimocrats since LBJ instituted his programs in the sixties.


----------



## birddog (Oct 15, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I always laugh at those.
> ...



Either lady would be a better President than anyone available for the dims!  Hillary The Hildebeast really?  Why would you vote for a liar and murderer?


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 15, 2013)

birddog said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Yes, we obviously need a President that doesn't know Africa is a continent and can't name any supreme court justice....

Or one that discourages you from filling out census forms because it's "Government's way to take over your life"


----------



## cutter (Oct 15, 2013)

Listening to the left spewing their hate about the TEA PARTY reminds me of a drug addicted addict faced with having their drugs withheld. Listen to Babara Boxer compare us wanting to cut the budget to spousal abuse It's like a husband telling his wife " Honey you've  charged too much and we're in trouble so I cutting up the credit card". Spousal abuse of good judgement? The politicians are addicted to spending OUR MONEY and when someone( THE TEA PARTY )  wants to cut back on their supply they go crazy. Both the dems and repubs are addicted to spending and if they continue to abuse their drug(OUR MONEY) our country will die. The TEA PARTY is an "intervention" which if successful will put us back on the road to recovery. 17TRILLION is an enormous amount of money but IF we put the country on a budget that spends LESS that we take in we can start paying off this debt and maybe in a hundred years or so we can be debt free. The problem we have with dems and rino's is in a hundred years they will be dead and they  don't care what kind of country they leave for future generations.  The TEA PARTY cares about the future generations and that is why we are hated by the addicts.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 15, 2013)

.

The party is now effectively split in two, and they're going after each other with the same energy they used to save for Democrats.

Then, just to make it worse, they've repeated 2012 by talking themselves into believing they've got it all figured out, that "the people" are somehow behind them.

Fascinating to watch.

.


----------



## Redfish (Oct 15, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The party is now effectively split in two, and they're going after each other with the same energy they used to save for Democrats.
> 
> ...



If the RINOs win this, the country is doomed to become a bad copy of failed european socialism.  Sadly, that seems to be what half of the country wants.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Because the Dems have convinced them that they can get free shit by voting for them and rich people and big corporations will pick up the tab.  The RINOs go along with that.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 15, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The party is now effectively split in two, and they're going after each other with the same energy they used to save for Democrats.
> 
> ...



And please don't tell them otherwise!  They become very angry and call you names...It is sort of sad to see a once great political party devour itself from within.


----------



## birddog (Oct 15, 2013)

It's kind of sad to see libs get all upset and defensive when they are told they are wrong and idiotic!  They will never admit to being wrong about anything.  Most of us Conservatives try to see the good in different approaches, but with the libs it's their way or the highway!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 15, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The party is now effectively split in two, and they're going after each other with the same energy they used to save for Democrats.
> 
> ...



It is truely fascinating.  I think it's because they only surround themselves with the like minded.  Everyone they know agrees with them so they can't understand when national elections do not go there way.  I can't tell you how many times I have met someone through business or a friend that within the first ten minutes they start spouting off far right talking points, believing that I am just like them, without even knowing me.  I just nod and let them go because whatever I say would not change their mind.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 15, 2013)

birddog said:


> It's kind of sad to see libs get all upset and defensive when they are told they are wrong and idiotic!  They will never admit to being wrong about anything.  Most of us Conservatives try to see the good in different approaches, but with the libs it's their way or the highway!



What a steaming pile of BS.  You guys are as black and white as they come.  You are becoming an ideological purist party where if you do not tow the line you will get primaried.  Hell, Grover Norquist has got your congressman so scared he basically runs monetary policy within the Republican Party.  No beg tent for you guys, maybe a small teepee.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

Norquist runs monetary policy now? LOlberals know nothing of economics. Nothing.


----------



## birddog (Oct 15, 2013)

Dutch said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of sad to see libs get all upset and defensive when they are told they are wrong and idiotic!  They will never admit to being wrong about anything.  Most of us Conservatives try to see the good in different approaches, but with the libs it's their way or the highway!
> ...



You and the truth are far apart!  Keep sucking the Kool-Aid SFBs!


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Norquist runs monetary policy now? LOlberals know nothing of economics. Nothing.



Your guys signed a pledge to Norquist.  You wouldn't want them to stop acting like simple-minded ideologues and compromise would you.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Norquist runs monetary policy now? LOlberals know nothing of economics. Nothing.



My apologies, I meant to say fiscal policy.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Norquist runs monetary policy now? LOlberals know nothing of economics. Nothing.
> ...



I dont recall signing any pledge.  Got evidence I did?  Otherwise stfu.

The GOP has offered numerois compromises.  Remind me what Obama and Reid have offered.


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



I didn't realize you were a Republican Congressman.  All the others signed it.  And last time around, Obama and Reid took modest tax increases for the top 2% off the table.  Don't tell me you've forgotten that already.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2013)

The GOP could go back to being the Whig party.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



All the GOP congressmen signed it?


> Prior to the November 2012 election, 238 of 242 House Republicans and 41 out of 47 Senate Republicans had signed ATR's "Taxpayer Protection Pledge", in which the pledger promises to "oppose any and all efforts to increase the marginal income tax rate for individuals and business; and to oppose any net reduction or elimination of deductions and credits, unless matched dollar for dollar by further reducing tax rates."[25][26]
> 
> The November 6, 2012 elections resulted in a decline in the number of Taxpayer Protection Pledge signatories in both the upper and lower houses of the 113th Congress: from 41 to 39 in the Senate, and from 238 to "fewer than ... 218" in the House of Representatives.[27] According to journalist Alex Seitz-Wald, losses in the election by Norquist supporters and the "fiscal cliff" have emboldened and made more vocal critics of Norquist.[28]


So that's one lie already.
Second, that was the last round of talks.  I'm talking today.  What have Obama and Reid offered up in the way of compromise this time?
Nothing.
So that's two lies.
You're doing well, by Dem accounting.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > the hate goes on AGAINST the people in this country, and for what? POLITICS, a party and this government
> ...



I don't drink fox of cnn, but you will as long as you can post about YOUR BITTERNESS that people in this has the NERVE to oppose you, your party, and the King Obama's DEMANDS

you crow how you all are the MORE TOLERANT...that's really the joke...count the threads in the last two weeks against the TEA PARTY


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> All the GOP congressmen signed it?
> 
> 
> > Prior to the November 2012 election, 238 of 242 House Republicans and 41 out of 47 Senate Republicans had signed ATR's "Taxpayer Protection Pledge", in which the pledger promises to "oppose any and all efforts to increase the marginal income tax rate for individuals and business; and to oppose any net reduction or elimination of deductions and credits, unless matched dollar for dollar by further reducing tax rates."[25][26]
> ...



Thanks for this.  It partially restores my faith in humanity.  To think that Republican Congressmen might actually have a teachable moment...  Still way too many but by the year 2100, they might have all seen the error of their ways.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Norquist runs monetary policy now? LOlberals know nothing of economics. Nothing.
> ...



My guys signed a pledge to Norquist for him to run monetary policy?

Are you really this dumb or are you trolling me?


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



The fiscal/monetary thing has been corrected.  Is this really the depth of your argument?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

You have no argument. LOLberals dont understand economics.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Yes they are
Norquist
Koch brothers
Rush
every week it's a new boogeyman


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 15, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Amazing that many in the GOP are being lead by a group of adult children in the House.  Just amazing!
> 
> Opinion: A tea party exit would be a blessing for GOP - CNN.com
> 
> ...



Typical divide and conquer thread from the commies, how come we never hear you guys disparaging the far left in your party? Or is it that all of you think companies should be nationalized and the laws should be ignored unless they support your objectives. You guys keep saying maobamacare is the law of the land, well guess what, so are the immigration laws but you have no problem with your dear leader refusing to follow them. Come on you hypocritical losers, how about you clear the fucking boulder from your eye before you worry about the speck of dust in others.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2013)

If the tea party wins anymore seats, we will have to set up a suicide hot line on the board...

dear gawd it won't be pretty, clear the shelves of razor blades and rope....


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> You have no argument. LOLberals dont understand economics.



I'm one of the new middle according to the NBC poll that's circulating.

Hey, I know you conservatives like to play to your strengths.  You do make good bean counters and proof readers.  The world needs that I suppose.  Do you want to try showing off your conceptual prowess?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Maybe because it it the children in the TP that have decided since they cannot win national elections they will hold the country hostage until they get what they want.  So much for Democracy!


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > You have no argument. LOLberals dont understand economics.
> ...



That survey is pathetic.  An NBC survey takes retarded false premises to the extreme then labels LOLberal morons "in the middle" Yeah in the middle of a luke warm IQ range.

And i'm not a conservative.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You really aren't ashamed to be sheep and just regurgitate the DNC talking points, are you?
I've never seen a bigger herd of them until Obama's election
it really sad you won't think for yourselves and for WHAT the best for the country
a new government ENTITLEMENT program was just what WE DIDN'T NEED put on us at this time with 7.5 unemployment, billions being spent and put on your all's, GREAT grandchildrens backs, the economy slugging along barely, etc etc....people were struggling just to live and now they are suppose to dish out more money for everyone in this country who can't AFFORD THIS fascist ObamaNO CARE.....yet here you are baaa baaa baaa
You lefties/liberals/Democrats don't care about people, you just USE THEM to push for your fascist Socialist agendas...and if they stand in your way, LOOK OUT,  they get called names like in your post


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

Why must you E-Scream some of your words? It makes me feel like you're selectively yelling at me in some excited manner.


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



You're not conservative and apparently, I'm not liberal.  So do you really think that being libertarian (I'm assuming that's what you consider yourself) gives you a lot of credibility in terms of knowledge of economics?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



You're right, you're not liberal. I'm liberal. You're a LOLberal. Which is a progressive retard that loves authoritarianism and despotic measures, theft and despises the rule of law vs. the rule of man.

What gives me credibility in economics is the study of economics. I certainly would never say that the TP signed a pledge to hand over monetary policy to Norquist. Because that shows how fucking stupid someone is right there.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Why must you E-Scream some of your words? It makes me feel like you're selectively yelling at me in some excited manner.



you have to with some of those LOLberals


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



On what planet are you considered liberal?  I seem to recall a conversation a while back in which you longed for pure laissez faire and a return to the days of the robber barons.  Have I confused you with someone else?


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 15, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Amazing that many in the GOP are being lead by a group of adult children in the House.  Just amazing!



Yes, indeed. The Tea Partiers should let the Surrender caucus, led by John McCain and Co., to take over and then officially merge the republican and democratic parties together.

.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



You should study more and speak less.

Liberalism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

liberalism

1:  the quality or state of being liberal 

2a often capitalized :  a movement in modern Protestantism emphasizing intellectual liberty and the spiritual and ethical content of Christianity
 b :  a theory in economics emphasizing individual freedom from restraint and usually based on free competition, the self-regulating market, and the gold standard 
c :  a political philosophy based on belief in progress, the essential goodness of the human race, and the autonomy of the individual and standing for the protection of political and civil liberties;


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



I would suggest that in casual conversation as one might find on a political discussion board, popular definitions are best.  Libertarian is the currently understood term for the political leaning you appear to follow.  Liberal is the currently understood term for someone who advocates a more community based approach.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 15, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



You forgot Ted Cruz, Boosh!, and Sarah Palin.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



So essentially their beliefs are the opposite of this definition. Noting the usage of the of the phrase "autonomy of the individual."


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



I sure we both like Ludwig Von Mises and Milton Freidman. I'd say that gives us both lots of credibility in terms of knowledge of economics. If that is indeed the case.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



Yep the statist love to screw language to suite their point of view. Hell, rewriting history and now the dictionary are something they are really good at. Have you noticed they have dusted of the old thesaurus to resurrect the word "reactionary", it's popping up more and more in the commie posts. I guess they feel better about themselves when they use larger words.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



Certainly a lot more than you have.  You've had your ass handed to you with every post.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



Community based approach... 

You're a seething LOLberal that wants to rob others and steal their liberty for your gain and you want to hijack the understandings we've had for centuries in order to get people to believe you're part of the original American political paradigm. You're not.

You're a retarded [rogressive who showed up on the coat tails of Wilson and FDR and have since infiltrated the Democrats and called yourself "liberal".

You're a LOLberal. To be laughed at and mocked.


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Really?  I hardly remember discussing economics in this thread.  So that's what qualifies as serious economic discussion in your book.


----------



## JoeNormal (Oct 15, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



No, I just understand that nobody makes it on their own in our society.  You apparently labor under the notion that youve pulled yourself up by the bootstraps and you even had to provide the bootstraps.  And you live in New York City.  There's no group on earth more dependent on others than big city people.  Enjoy your fantasy.  I'm sure it's all you've got.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



You didnt build that!


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Oct 16, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



Like I said, you're not a liberal.


----------



## regent (Oct 16, 2013)

America has room for two parties not three. After WWII the Democratic party realigned itself by easing out the conservative southerners, but those conservatives had a place to go, the Republican party. If the Republicans eased out the TP's where would they go?
One of the characteristics of liberalism is their acceptance of a wider range of behavior and beliefs so the big tent works better. Conservatives seem unable to accept wider range of beliefs, perhaps that's why the two previous conservative parties died while Democrats still trace their party back to Jefferson and 1800. 
As Mark Twain said, I don't belong to any organized party, I'm a Democrat.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 16, 2013)

JoeNormal said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



That's hysterical

You assholes insist that Palin is so stupid and reviled that she has no impact on political trends, but then imply that " useful idiots" (which is what Lenin considered imbeciles like you BTW) might elect her to a position of power so that she can do exactly what to you?

Has she threatened to increase your taxes, regulate your drug use or send in EPA thugs to break up your bath house orgies? Your genetic garbage in the waste water is a biohazard after all.


----------



## regent (Oct 16, 2013)

Pete7469 said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


"For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."

"For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought."

General Douglas MacArthur


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 17, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Republicans can't win a damn thing without the moderates. No one can...The latest poll shows that they have a 76% negative few of you.
> 
> Going to a extreme that only has low 20's support and that's over half of your party. That isn't wise at all. Just plain dumb...
> 
> If elections were this nov about 20 years ago I'd be calling for a 60 seat swing. Maybe more.



Some of the Teatards are in safely  configured Gerrymandered districts.  They could go on the House floor and strip naked and still win in a landslide in their district.  I think the Senate is lost for the GOP in 2014 and the House is very close to being lost.  It will depend on what happens before January 15th.

Will Teddy Cruz grandstand and play another "Joe McCarthy" role?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 17, 2013)

regent said:


> America has room for two parties not three. After WWII the Democratic party realigned itself by easing out the conservative southerners, but those conservatives had a place to go, the Republican party. If the Republicans eased out the TP's where would they go?
> One of the characteristics of liberalism is their acceptance of a wider range of behavior and beliefs so the big tent works better. Conservatives seem unable to accept wider range of beliefs, perhaps that's why the two previous conservative parties died while Democrats still trace their party back to Jefferson and 1800.
> As Mark Twain said, I don't belong to any organized party, I'm a Democrat.



Mark Twain was a Democrat after the Civil war, when it had competing factions. Right now the Democratic party is far more lockstep than the Republican party, as the present situation has shown itself.

It doesnt hurt the dems that they have an ally in the media to cover up any revolts inside the tent.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 17, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans can't win a damn thing without the moderates. No one can...The latest poll shows that they have a 76% negative few of you.
> ...



One can say the same for several democratic reps, due to ethnically gerrymandered districts, and of course local dem's love of giving out goodies to buy local and thus national votes.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Why do you libs care so much about Ted Cruz and the Tea Party?
> 
> So what if Republicans lose the next election?  You'll get what you want, a full majority (again).  Then you can proceed on destroying the country with more trillion dollar borrow and spend sprees without adult supervision, until the economic ruin comes.
> 
> I guess maybe the only delima you libs have is when the economy is finally destroyed, you won't have Republicans to blame.



Because this is a political message board and thats the shit we talk about


----------

